# Cool eye makeup shots, enjoy!



## Ernie (Apr 24, 2007)

I found this in the Times:







A bed of roses: over the entire lid, brush Givenchy’s eye shadow show in star gold. Shade with a taupe, like eye shadow show in trendy khaki. Line the outer corners of the lid with purple red.






Hyacinth bouquet: to get a bright eye that’s perfect for nighttime, use a big shadow brush to wash a shimmery white all over the lid. Brush a shimmery purple in the contours, and then use a darker shadow to line the outer corner of the under eye. Try colors from Avon’s heavenly soft eye shadow trio in plum. Finish with mascara, like Superfull mascara in black.







Hydrangeas in the night: the bruised look can be extremely beautiful. Use a finger to apply a deep purple shadow, like Clarins’s deep shimmer intense eye color in thunder grey, above the eye and a little ochre shadow, like deep shimmer intense eye color in nude, on the brow bone. Finish with a purple mascara, like Wonder volume mascara in wonder violet. 






Tiptoe through the parrot tulips: to get this look, brush a dusty white, like M.A.C.’s eye shadow in vellum, over the lid. Add a pink, like M.A.C.’s swish, in the socket and, above it, a dab of lime, such as M.A.C.’s bitter, and blend into the lashes. To complete the look, try Powerpoint’s white eye pencil, light as air, in the inner corner of the eye with Powerpoint’s burgundy liner, in bordeauxline.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 24, 2007)

Ohhh! My favorite's the violet one!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 24, 2007)

i love that third one!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 24, 2007)

that is the most creative, beautiful, stunning work I have ever seen.  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triccc (Apr 24, 2007)

oooh! pretty!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 26, 2007)

They are beautiful! Nothing is as gorgeous as nature..


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 26, 2007)

Those are amazing!


----------



## geeko (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks for sharing...the looks are beautiful


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 26, 2007)

ooooh, i love the last one. 
<3


----------



## mystikgarden (Apr 26, 2007)

I like them all but the first one is my fav!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mystikgarden* 

 
_I like them all but the first one is my fav!_

 
Mine too!


----------



## msmack (Apr 26, 2007)

really beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 26, 2007)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hydrangeas in the night.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 26, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Simi (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow very beautiful eye makeup. Thanks for sharing....


----------

